# This is it..



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't been posting here for a few weeks, because I broke my computer, and actually a lot of things has changed.
that's it - I am recovered. I don't feel that I am "depersonalized" or "derealized". I feel that I am a normal human being. like all the people in this world I have existentional thoughts, I question reality like everybody does, but I don't doubt it same as I can't doubt the existance of myself. I am just making sure that I percept situations realisticaly and that I really haven't hurt anyone by my activities - this is what remained from my "reality questioning" for good. like every human being I get confused by my feelings, some of my emotions I can understand only with help of others - wether it's my friend, my mom or my therapist, and it completely normal. everyone needs to talk with someone sometimes.
I thing I recovered because I changed completely my attitude. I stopped worrying about "the abnormality" of my feelings. I understood that it's anxiety, what drives me mad, what induced dpdr and what makes everything only worse and worse. I just understood that I can't get rid of anxiety if I am constantly worrying about this my flower anxiety, easier said that done, but that's it.
so I stopped to worry, I let myself breathe, first time it was hard, maybe about a month, but after that it became normal - not to worry, not to freak out. and logically I just started to forget about all the dpdr and it was gone- like, ok, who cares about it, is that something? I was tired of it, and it went away, because I won my anxiety.
I couldn't do it without my therapist.she is really great. at the moment I am pretty depressed, because I am regaining my burried sorrows, anger, insecurity, in the same time I feel like a new born baby because I am discovering my emotionality, my physical feelings etc. it's great. I am so greatful to my therapist that she encouraged me not to use meds - I thought I am gonna die if I won't get them, but here I am - recovered without any meds, without any suplements. I am back being vegetarian, what is huge plus, I feel much healthier. I am physically active, I read a lot of books, I cook, I sew, I wright songs, I take care of my birds in my garden, I will start university again in september, I live my life. that's it.

with love&respect
Elizabeta Angelica


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh, God, this almost made me cry!! I'm so happy for you! (And I'm coming to your country to steal your therapist!! :lol: )
Have a good, new life, I hope you one day can put all your sorrows behind you. You deserve it!

All the best,
Anne


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

i've been trying to stay away from this site but i had to say congratulations to you elizebeta! This is extremely good news and it makes me happy to hear it! i've been doing better myself lately with the exception of some terrible hangovers i've had but that's just my own fault! I think i'm well on my way and this gives me a lot of encouragement! so happy for you!


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

thank you so much guys! I don't think I wouldn't do it if I would not find this site. I really needed it then - to understand that I am not the only one, because I didn't know anyone with this condition, I didn't even know what the hell was wrong with me! after almost 5 years I am not afraid of it anymore, so it is gone. thank you so much guys!!! you will recover soon too!
I believe in you!


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

Super encouraging and inspiring. Thank you for posting!


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

Great encouragement! I want to be able to say exactly what you said!!! :mrgreen:


----------

